# موضوع الاسبوع رقم (5) كيف تنهض بالجودة فى مصنعك



## محمد فوزى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

زاد فى السنوات القليلة الماضية الحديث عن الجودة من خلال حرص المؤسسات على الحصول على شهادات الجودة المختلفة ISO- TS- QS ...... وظهر سؤال هام - هل حصول الشركات على الشهادة دليل على تطوير نظام الجودة ؟ وهل وصل المنتج للمستوى المطلوب من العميل ؟ وسواء كانت الاجابة بنعم ام لا ..... فهيا بنا نناقش 

 كيف تنهض بالجودة فى مصنعك ؟

فالى المشاركات والتجارب والخبرات ولكم التحية والتقدير


----------



## محمد فوزى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

من خلال تجربتى فى المصنع الذى اعمل به اود ان اذكر الوسائل التالية :
1- عمل قاعدة بيانات لاصناف مدخلات الانتاج وفيها بيانات اسم الصنف ورقمه الكودى ومعدل استخدامه ورسم الجزء 
2- عمل ملف خاص برسومات الاجزاء الموردة
3- عمل نظام لفحص العينات الاولية به رسم الجزء وابعاده والاختبارات التم تمت عليه ورأى الجودة
4- عمل نظام للانتاج التجريبى Trial قبل الكمى Mass Production
5- عمل نظام لتبادل المعلومات مع الموردين ( نموذج متابعة توريدات)وفيه تدون ملاحظات الجودة على التوريدات مع الاتصال الدائم حيال ما يظهر من ملاحظات
6- الاهتمام بالعاملين لديك فى الجودة بالتدريب والتوجيه والمتابعة ولا تنسى الجوانب الانسانيه لأن اهتمامك بها يزيد من عطاءهم وكذلك التحفيز عند انجاز مهام توفر التكلفه او تزيد من الانتاجيه او ترفع الجوده
7- التطوير المستمر وذلك بتحسين الجودة لدى المورد ومساعدته فى عمل وسائل منع تكرار الخطأ 
8- عمل مراحل تفتيش اثناء الانتاج وللمنتج النهائى بمصنعك 
9- عمل تعليمات للتخزين للمكونات وللمنتج
10- رفع تقارير دوريه بمؤشرات الجودة للادارة العليا


----------



## فتوح (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ليس الحصول على الشهادة دليل على وجود جودة في المؤسسة

وليس التطبيق في حد ذاته هو المهم ولكن المهم هو تحليل التطبيق ودراسة العائد من ورائه والفوائد المرجوة.

المهم جداً التطوير ثم التطوير ثم التطوير وذلك بالتحسين المستمر حتى يصل لمنتهاه فتأتي الهندرة


----------



## ابو ميسون (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*الجوده*

السلام عليكم :

اعتقد بان حصول المصنع على شهادة QS, IS, TS مهم جدا ويكون دليلا على ان المصنع قد انجز المتطلبات للحصول على تلك الشهاده . وفي الغرب اذا لم يكن لدى المصنع تلك الشهاده فان زبائنه لن 
يتعاملوا معه . فاصبح ضروري على اي مصنع ان يحصل على الشهاده. 
حسب خبرتي المحدوده يمكن للمصنع ان ينهض بالجوده في العوامل التاليه:

الحصول على الشهاده كما ذكرنا اعلاه
وضع Inspection Sheetsفي Production Line كي يقوم الموظف بقياس او بفحص ما ينتج
SPC CHART
gage R&R
Control Plans
Detection Devices (to detect any possible defect
تحديد يوما واحدا على الاقل في الاسبوع للاجتماع مع مدير الجوده و مدير الاتناج لمناقشة اي اخطاء او defetcs وكيف يمكن علاجها
تدريب الموضفين على استخدام الاجهزه و الات المقاسات


----------



## taysser (27 نوفمبر 2006)

للنهوض بالجودة في أي منتج يجب دراسة الخطوات و المراحل التي يمر بها المنتج و معاينة مواضع الخلل و إصلاحها و تعقبها :
و أنا مع الأخ محمد فوزي بما عرض من مقومات و أضيف
أن ردم الهوة بين الادارة و العمالة من أهم مراحل الرقي بالمنتج 
فإذا لم يتفاعل العامل مع العمل و أحس بالاهتمام بالعمل فمهما كانت جودة مكناتك و برامجك فسوف يفشلها العامل المتقاعس و اللامبالي


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*الجودة*

ان معايير الجودة ثابتة كما تفضل الزملاء بشرحها واضيف اليها نظرية الثواب والعقاب حتى تتحقق المنظومة اكملها لتحقيق افضل جودة وشكرا


----------



## sail (27 نوفمبر 2006)

كى ننهض بالجودة علينا الالتزام التام على ارضاء الوكلاء و الذبائن و هذا لا يتحقق الا بابراز شهادة الجودة التى لا تمنح الا باليفاء بالنقاط الموجودة فيها و هى لا تمنح عبطا اى ان المصنع الذى لدية شهادة جودة قد حقق بنود الشهادة و هى كثيرة منها
1/ ضبط و جودة المنتج 
2/ التعامل مع الذبائن
3/ ضبط صناعة المنتج من حيث الصحة العامة
4/ التحقق من المنتج
5/ تحقيق المراجعة للمصنع ككل
6/ الفحص الدورى للمنتج
7/ الاهتمام بالكادر من حيث التدريب
8/ متابعة دورة الانتاج و التشغيل
9/ الادارة الداخلية (عمال - موظفبن - فنيين - مدرا الاقسام )
10/ الادارة الخارجية (مجلس الادارة )و دورة فى العلقات العامة


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

أن الحصول على أى من شهادات الجودة لا يعنى بالضرورة وللأسف جودة المنتج
وإنما يعنى تطبيق نظام المتابعة والتسجيلات كما تم وضعها فى ملفات أساليب الجودة أو عمليات الجودة 
مثال
فى حالة وصول مكون من مكونات الإنتاج فمن المفترض أنه سوف يتم عمل محضر تفتيش ثم محضر إستلام وما إلى ذلك من خطوات مسجلة فى أساليب التفتيش حسب نظام الجودة المتبع Iso 9001 مثلا
فحصولك على شهادة ال Iso يهتم فى المقام الأول بتطبيق هذة الخطوات دون الدخول فى تفاصيل المكون نفسه 
ولهذا فإن تطبيق العامل أو المهندس لنظام الجودة كخطوات ومستندات ورقبة دون التفتيش السليم الدقيق والفهم العميق لطبيعة كل مكون وكل خطوة إنتاجية قد يؤدى إلى الحصول على شهادة الجودة ولكن لا يؤدى إلى الحصول على منتج جيد
وما أقصدة هو ضرروة التأكد من روح النظام وليس التسجيل وتطبيق الخطوات فقط


----------



## علي حسين محمد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

للحصول على الجودة العالية للمصنع باتباع الخطوات التالية :
1.دراسة سير العمل وعدد العمال داخل المصنع
2. ارضاء العمال بالكلام والمادة
3.الملاحظة السريعة للمنتج والعناية به واتخاذ اسرع اجراء في حالة حدوث خلل
4.تطوير المصنع تدريجيا باحدث المكائن
5. استمرارية العهمل وصيانة الالات


----------



## esam19260 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

لتطوير المنتج مع جميع النقاط المهمة التى ذكرت هو الاهتمام باستطلاع رأى مستخدمى المنتج للوقف عما يحتاجه المنتج من تطوير من ناحية العملية وزيادة مبيعاته


----------



## ربيع عصام (27 نوفمبر 2006)

للنهوض بالجودة في المصنع 
لابد من التعامل مع المشروع من خلال ثلاثة محاور 
المحور الاول : محور سياسة الادارة العليا يجب ان توثق وتعلن وان تتضمن تعهد الادارة بتقديم الدعم الاداري وتذليل العقبات امام متطابات تطبيق عناصر الجودة وان تعلن التزامها باهداف الجودة ( الزبون الداخلي والزبون الخارجي ) وان تتعهد باتطوير المستمر لتصل الى الحد اذي تلبي فيه رغبات الزبائن من خلال سياساتها المطبقة 
المحور الثاني : محور الموارد : ان تركز الشركة على الاستغلال الامثل للموارد المتاحة وهي اليد العاملة ( التدريب والتاهيل المناسب للاهداف ) وتقليل الهدر في الوقت والمال وتطويع كل ما من شانه زيادة القدرة على الانتاج واشراك العاملين في صناعة القرار 
المحور الثالث : محور المنتج ان يصار في الانتاج الى اعتماد اعلى المواصفات الدولية والمراجع الفنية امنتخصصة في الانتاج والسيطرة النوعية 
المحور الرابع : ان تهتم الشركة بالمراجعات لمستوى الاداء وان تلتزم التطوير المستمر للوصول الى الحد الذي تنتفي فيه العيوب الانتاجية بل وتصل الى الحد الذي تسبق فيه رغبات الزبائن وتوقعاتهم
ملاحظة في كل ماتقدم على الشركة او المصنع ان يؤمن ان الزبون ورضا الزبون ( العمال , المستهلكين )هو الهدف النهائي لكل الفعاليات المعتمدة


----------



## Qahttan Ghanem (27 نوفمبر 2006)

To do so and make a good Qaulity we have as i think to trust our selfs and respct the trust of others in us


----------



## amin250 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

:1: الإخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.
روى عنه (صلعم) إن الله يحِبُ إذا عمِلَ أحدُكُم عمَلاً أن يُتقِنهُ ....إلخ الحديث الكريم) و الإتقان يكون بتحديد الأدوات و وضع المعايير اللازمة لإنجاز العمل (أياً كان) مع الصدق و الإخلاص وهو القوة الدافعة لإنجاح العمل. إضافةً لذلك منافسة الإنسان لنفسة و عدم القناعة بما أنجز. و الله أعلم.


----------



## محمود عصام الدين (27 نوفمبر 2006)

إدارة الجودة الشاملة TQM

آيزو ISO 9000 – 1 – 2 -3 -4 - 14001 

تقديم :
تُعتبر إدارة الجودة الشاملة TQM Total Quality Management)) من أهم الموجات التي استحوذت على الاهتمام الكبير من قبل المديرين الممارسين والباحثين الأكاديميين كإحدى الأنماط الإدارية السائدة والمرغوبة في الفترة الحالية (محمد عوض الترتاوي)، وقد وصفت بأنها الموجه الثورية الثالثة بعد الثورة الصناعية وثورة الحواسيب (المناصير، 1994).يعد مفهوم إدارة الجودة الشاملة (TQM)) فلسفة إدارة عصرية ترتكز على عدد من المفاهيم الإدارية الحديثة الموجهة التي يستند إليها في المزج بين الوسائل الإدارية الأساسية والجهود الابتكارية وبين المهارات الفنية المتخصصة من أجل الارتقاء بمستوى الأداء والتحسين والتطوير المستمرين (الخطيب، 1999).لقد ظهرت تعريفات عديدة لإدارة الجودة الشاملة، فقد عرّفها معهد الإدارة الفيدرالي على أنها تأدية العمل الصحيح على نحو صحيح من الوهلة الأولى لتحقيق الجودة المرجوة بشكل أفضل وفعالية أكبر في أقصر وقت، مع الاعتماد على تقديم المستفيد من معرفة مدى تحسن الأداء (القحطاني، 1993). وعرّفها ريلي (Riley) على أنها تحول في الطريقة التي تُدار بها المنظمة، والتي تتضمن تركيز طاقات المنظمة على التحسينات المستمرة لكل العمليات والوظائف، وقبل كل شيء المراحل المختلفة للعمل، حيث إن الجودة ليست أكثر من تحقيق حاجات العميل. أما روبرت بنهرد Robert Benhard فقد عرّف إدارة الجودة الشاملة بأنها خلق ثقافة متميزة في الأداء، تتظافر فيها جهود المديرين والموظفين بشكل متميز لتحقيق توقعات العملاء، وذلك بالتركيز على جودة الأداء في مراحله الأولى وصولاً إلى الجودة المطلوبة بأقل كلفة وأقصر وقت (Benhard, 1991).أما دليل إدارة الجودة الشاملة الصادر عن وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية فقد عرّف إدارة الجودة الشاملة أنها مجموعة من المبادئ الإرشادية والفلسفية التي تمثل التحسين المستمر لأداء المنظمة من خلال استخدام الأساليب الإحصائية والمصادر البشرية لتحسين الخدمات والمواد التي يتم توفيرها للمنظمة، وكل العمليات التي تتم في التنظيم والدرجة التي يتم فيها تلبية حاجات العميل في الوقت الحاضر والمستقبل (المناصير، 1994).إن التحدي الأساسي الذي يواجه المنظمات عند تطبيقها لمنهجية إدارة الجودة الشاملة هو إحداث التكيف والتوازن بين متغيرين أساسيين:

الأول هو توفير الاستقرار في الخدمة الذي يساعدها على تخطيط إنتاجها ومستلزماته بشكل جيد وبدرجة عالية من الدقة .

الثاني هو إدخال تغييرات على العمليات داخل المنظمة عامة، والإنتاج بشكل خاص ، لمواجه وتلبية حاجات ورغبات العملاء التي تتغير بين الحين والآخر (عقيلي، 2001).

وكأي موجه إدارية تظهر وتطبق وتحظى بالاهتمام والانتشار، فقد بدأت إدارة الجودة الشاملة تحظى باهتمام الباحثين، وقد وجدت معظم الدراسات أن تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة له انعكاسات إيجابية على أداء المنظمة التي تطبقها، وذلك من خلال تحسين معدل الربحية وانخفاض التكاليف، وتحسين الأداء الحالي وتحسين علاقات الموظفين (Butler, 95-1996; Ruo, et al, 1996)، وارتفاع مستويات الرضا الوظيفي لديهم. وبوجود المؤشرات التي تبين جدوى إدارة الجودة الشاملة ازدادت أهميتها، وازدادت سرعة انتشارها.

إلا أن بيانات سلبية توصلت إليها بعض الشركات الاستشارية والتي شككت في مساهمة إدارة الجودة الشاملة في مواجهة التحديات. ونشر هذه النتائج في مجلات ودوريات علمية تحت عناوين بارزة مثل "تكلفة الجودة تواجه أوقاتاً صعبة " 

(Mathews & Katel, 1992)، وبرامج الجودة تظهر نتائج زائفة، كل هذا جعل الشك في مدى جدواها يدخل إلى بعض المنظمات، حتى أصبح الانطباع السائد لدى الكثير بأنها غدت تبدو كصرعة أخذت دورها وفقدت بريقها.

إن التغير السريع في المبادئ الاقتصادية والتقنية الاجتماعية والديموغرافية استدعى نشوء مطالب ملحة على الجودة وعلى فعالية هذه الجودة. ومجتمعاتنا العربية تشهد في الوقت الراهن كثيرا من التغيرات الملحوظة في شتى المجالات ، التي تفرض على منظماتها الإدارية تغيير أساليبها التقليدية في الإدارة ، وتبني المفاهيم الإدارية الحديثة إذا ما أرادت تحقيق أهدافها بكفاءة وفاعلية (خفاجي ، 1995).

لقد أصبح مفهوماً في الوقت الحاضر، بأنه إذا كانت منتجات الشركة تستطيع المنافسة في مجال الجودة، فإن هذه المنتجات تصبح قادرة أيضاً على المنافسة في الأسواق الدولية أيضاً.

لقد أصبحت الجودة إحدى أهم مبادئ الإدارة في الوقت الحاضر.(غسان طيارة , آخرين ـ جمعية العلوم الاقتصادية سوريا) لقد كانت الإدارة بالماضي، تعتقد بأن نجاح الشركة يعني تصنيع منتجات وتقديم خدمات بشكل أسرع وأرخص، ثم السعي لتصريفها في الأسواق، وتقديم خدمات لتلك المنتجات بعد بيعها من أجل تصليح العيوب الظاهر فيها.

لقد غيرت مبادئ الجودة هذا المفهوم القديم واستبدلته كما يقول فايغونباوم "رئيس الأكاديمية الدولية للجودة" –بمفهوم آخر يدعو في مجلة TQM لعام 1999، إلى ما يلي: "إن تصنيع المنتجات بشكل أفضل، هو الطريق الأمثل الذي يؤدي إلى تصنيعها بشكل أسرع وأرخص".

التنمية الاقتصادية والجودة:

إن المجالات التي تشملها التنمية متعددة منها التنمية الصناعية والتنمية الزراعية وتنمية الموارد الطبيعية وتنمية الصناعات الخدمية (والتي تدخل منها تنمية البنى التحتية) وتنمية الموارد البشرية إلخ. ومما لا شك فيه أن التنمية الشاملة والمتطورة في أي بلد هي إحدى الدعائم الأساسية للقوة الاقتصادية في كل بلد.

وما ينطبق على علاقة التنمية الصناعية بالجودة ينسحب بدون أي تعديل يذكر على بقية المجالات.

إن الصناعة القوية والمتطورة في أي بلد من العالم تعتمد على تطوير الأنشطة المتعلقة بالمقايسة والمعايرة والمواصفات والاختبارات والتحاليل والجودة من جهة، وإلى تطبيق أنظمة إدارة الجودة الحديثة، المعمول بها اليوم في العالم من جهة أخرى.

فالتطور الصناعي، يتطلب في الوقت الحاضر الاهتمام بكافة الدعائم التي ترتكز عليها الجودة، وهي الآتية:

- المواصفات.

- المترولوجيا (المقايسة القانونية والصناعية ومعايرة أجهزة القياس والاختبار والتحليل).

- أنظمة إدارة الجودة.

- المطابقة (شهادة المطابقة للمنتج أو لنظام إدارة الجودة).

- الاعتماد (الاعتراف المتبادل بأنظمة إدارة الجودة بين المنشآت أو المخابر).

إن الاهتمام بهذه الأنشطة مجتمعة، من شأنه أن يرفع الاستطاعة التكنولوجية، ويحسن الإنتاجية ويعزز القدرة على المنافسة في الأسواق الداخلية والخارجية ويرفع مستوى الحياة للناس.

الحاجة إلى مواصفات في بناء الجودة:

تعتبر المواصفة العنصر الرئيسي ضمن الأنشطة المتعلقة ببناء الجودة والمسماة اليوم (MSTQ). أي المترولوجيا والمواصفة والاختبار والجودة.

في البداية استخدمت المواصفات لأغراض تجارية من أجل ضمان صحة الأوزان والمقاييس ودقتها (الموازين ، مقاييس الحرارة، عدادات الكهرباء وغيرها).

كما أن العامل الآخر لوجود المواصفات، فهو الحاجة للاهتمام بصحة المواطن وسلامته.

ونظراً لدخول المؤسسات مرحلة الإنتاج الصناعي الكمي من أجل التصدير، فقد باتت الحاجة ماسة إلى وجود مواصفات للمنتجات المصنعة. هذه المواصفات لا يمكن أن تحقق من قبل هذه المؤسسات، إلا باستخدام العمليات الإنتاجية المناسبة التي أصبحت أكثر تقدماً وصعوبة من السابق، واختيار التجهيزات المناسبة لها وتأمين المهارات العالية لتشغيلها.

لذلك فقد أصبح تطبيق المواصفات، أداة فعالة لنقل التكنولوجيا وتطوير جودة المنتج وتعزيز القدرة التنافسية للمنتجين المحليين لدخول الأسواق الخارجية وللحفاظ على مواقعهم في السوق الداخلية.

لقد أدى هذا التطور الصناعي إلى الحاجة لتوفير ما يلي:

وجود مواصفات معملية في المنشآت للمنتج والعمليات. 

وجود مواصفات قياسية وطنية للمنتجات تساعد الصناعة المحلية على زيادة قدرتها التنافسية وتسهل التبادل التجاري الإقليمي والدولي. 

التعاون والتنسيق بين الهيئات الإقليمية والدولية لوضع مواصفات إقليمية ودولية للمنتجات. إذ ليس من المفيد هدر الوقت والمال على مواصفات وطنية ومن ثم يتم الاستعاضة عنها بمواصفات إقليمية أو عالمية بديلة، سيما أن إعداد المواصفات الوطنية يتطلب توفير الإمكانيات المادية والتقنية والإدارية المناسبة لإنجازها. 





9000 14001 ISO

المنظمة الدولية للتقييس (الايزو):

هى تجمع دُولي يتكون من مؤسسات التقييس الدولية والإقليمية بالدول الأعضاء ، ويغطي نشاط المنظمة كل مجالات التقييس باستثناء المواصفات الكهربائية والالكترونية والتي تعنى بها المنظمة الدولية الكهروتقنية. ويشكل التعاون بين المنظمة الدولية للتقييس والمنظمة الدولية الكهروتقنية أكبر تجمع موحد متخصص غير حكومي للمواصفات الاختيارية على مستوي العالم.

تقوم الايزو بنشر المواصفات الدولية المعتمدة من قبلها. والتي تشمل مجالات مختلفة .

تعمل المنظمة بنظام اللامركزية ومن خلالها توجد 184 لجنة فنية و 597 لجان مساعدة لتنظيم وتدعيم السكرتارية الفنية في 35 دولة.

إصدار المواصفات:

أصدرت المنظمة الدولية للتقييس "ISO" منذ إنشاءها عام /1947/ ولغاية عام /1997/، 10900 مواصفة في المجالات الآتية: الهندسة الميكانيكية، المواد الكيميائية الأساسية، المواد غير المعدنية، الفلزات، والمعادن، ومعالجة المعلومات، والتصوير، والزراعة، والبناء، والتكنولوجيات الخاصة، والصحة، والطب، والبيئة، والتغليف والتوزيع.

أصدرت ISO ضمن المواصفات المذكورة أعلاه سلسلتين من المواصفات هما ISO 9000، ISO 14000، السلسلة الأولى ذات علاقة بأنظمة إدارة الجودة والثانية بأنظمة إدارة البيئة.

تعمل في إعداد المواصفات المذكورة 900 لجنة فنية تصدر وتراجع حوالي 800 مواصفة قياسية كل عام.

اعتمدت اليوم أكثر من 51 دولة في العالم مواصفات ISO 9000 كمواصفات وطنية لديها بما في ذلك دول الاتحاد الأوروبي ودول EFTA واليابان والولايات المتحدة وغيرها.

أ‌- "ISO" كلمة مشتقة من الكلمة الإغريقية "ISOS" أي التساوي وليست اختصار التسمية. International Organization for Standardization وفي مجال المواصفات تعني ISO تساوي الشيء بالمقارنة مع المواصفة.

ب‌- "ISO" هي منظمة غير حكومية وليست جزءاً من الأمم المتحدة، مع أن أعضائها يمثلون أكثر من /120/ بلداً.

ت‌- كافة المواصفات الصادرة عن المنظمة اختيارية مع أن الكثير من الدول تعتبرها مواصفات وطنية لها.

ث‌- "ISO" غير مسؤولة عن التحقق بمدى مطابقة ما ينفذه المستخدم للمواصفة مع متطلبات هذه المواصفة.

ج‌- من الضروري التمييز بين المواصفة القياسية للمنتج التي تبين الصفات المميزة المختلفة التي يجب أن تتوفر في المنتجليكون مطابقاً للمواصفة القياسية له والمواصفة القياسية لنظام إدارة الجودة الذي يحدد أسلوب إدارة الجودة في الشركة، الذي يضمن مطابقة المنتج لمستوى الجودة الذي تم تحديده من قبل الشركة.

يمكن للشركة أن تحدد مستوى الجودة الذي تريده لمنتجها بالاعتماد على دراسة السوق ومتطلبات الزبون.

يساعد نظام إدارة الجودة على تخطيط المنتج المطلوب والحصول عليه على الدوام بنفس مستوى الجودة الذي تم تحديده. 

تطبق أنظمة إدارة الجودة اليوم لدى أكثر من ربع مليون مؤسسة صناعية وخدمية في العالم.

أنظمة الجودة وأهدافها من وجهة نظر الزبون:

(المستهلك، المستفيد النهائي ، المشتري…الخ)

تعرف الجودة حسب مضمون المواصفة القياسية ISO 9000 لعام 2000 كما يلي:

"مجموعة الصفات المميزة للمنتج (أو النشاط أو العملية أو المؤسسة أو الشخص) والتي تجعله ملبياً للحاجات المعلنة والمتوقعة أو قادراً على تلبيتها" وبقدر ما يكون المنتج ملبياً للحاجات والتوقعات، نصفه منتجاً جيداً أو عالي الجودة أو رديئاً، يعبر عن الحاجات المعلنة في عقد الشراء أو البيع بمواصفات محددة للمنتج المراد شراؤه أو بيعه.

من التعاريف الأخرى للجودة:

- الجودة هي الملاءمة للاستعمال أو الغرض.

- الجودة هي المطابقة للمتطلبات أو المواصفات.

- الجودة هي مدى إرضاء الزبون.

من الضروري ربط مفهوم الجودة بالمضمون الاقتصادي يصنع المنتج أو السلعة بشكل مربح بالنسبة للمصنع من جهة وبحيث يكون السعر بمتناول القدرة الشرائية للمستهلك من جهة أخرى. 

ومن الضروري أيضاً ربط الجودة بحاجات المجتمع ذات الصلة بالصحة والسلامة والأمان والتي تمس الإنسان والبيئة. 

إن الهدف الرئيسي للجودة هو إرضاء الزبون سواء كان داخل المؤسسة أو خارجها. ويتم حشد كل الجهود في المؤسسة لتحقيق هذا الهدف.

تشكل الجودة والكلفة والإنتاجية المؤشرات الرئيسية لتقييم مدى نجاح المؤسسة. ولكن ما مدى تأثير هذه المؤشرات على إرضاء الزبون. وبكلام آخر ما هي أهمية هذه المؤشرات بالنسبة لموضوع إرضاء الزبون؟

تعتبر الجودة العامل الأهم بين المؤشرات الثلاثة السابقة بالنسبة لإرضاء الزبون، حيث أن الأخير يختار ويشتري ويستعمل منتجات أو خدمات تلبي احتياجاته أو أغراضه منها لفترة طويلة من الزمن بثقة ورضى عنها. أما بالنسبة للسعر، فإن الزبون عند مقارنته بين جودة منتجين، يختار السعر الأرخص. في هذه الحالة على المصنع أن يميز بين السعر والكلفة وبأنهما مختلفان في الكمية والطبيعة. ذلك لأن تحديد الكلفة يتعلق بشكل رئيسي بعوامل ذات صلة بالمصنع نفسه، الذي صنع المنتج أما السعر، فيحدد تبعاً لمؤشرات خارجية ذات صلة بطلب الزبون واختياره للسلعة وحالة السوق وغيرها. غير أنه يمكن للمصنع أن يخفض تكلفة المنتج عن طريق اهتمامه بالجودة.

أما فيما يتعلق بالإنتاجية، فهي أمر يهم المصنع وحده وليس الزبون، وذلك لأن الأخير لا يهمه ذلك بل يهمه الحصول على منتج جيد وبسعر رخيص غير أن المصنع، بتحسنه للجودة في مؤسسته يمكنه أن يحسن الإنتاجية أيضاً. يقول "ديمنغ" بهذا الصدد ما يلي: "ترتفع الإنتاجية في المؤسسة إذا تحسنت الجودة لديها".

وبإيجاز نقول إن اهتمام المؤسسة بالجودة وتحسينها لها سيخفض التكلفة من جهة نتيجة لخفض العيوب والهدر ويحسن الإنتاجية لديها من جهة أخرى، نتيجة لتحسين العمليات فيها.

مراحل تطور الجودة:

الجودة عملية تطويرية وليست ثورية Quality Programs an evolution, not revolution



الإدارة الشاملة للجودة

TQM
يقوم العاملون بضبط العمليات
يقوم قسم الجودة بضبط العمليات
يفحص المصنع المنتج قبل شحنه للشاري
يفحص الشاري المنتج بعد وصوله إليه نظراً لاهتمامه بالكم والربح السريع

المرحلة الخامسة
Operators use SPC
Quality department uses SPC
Inspect before shipping
Customer inspects at receiving




وعلى مستوى المنطقة العربية ، هنالك حوالي 15 دولة عربية اعضاء في المنظمة الدولية للتقييس، منها 6 أعضاء بالمنظمة وهنالك عدد 9 دول عربية اعضاء مراسلين.

هنالك عدة معايير عالمية للخدمة المتميزة أبرزها الحرص على الارتقاء بالخدمات المقدمة للعملاء ومواكبة التطورات المتلاحقة في جميع المجالات ، وتعزيز القدرات على تطبيق مفاهيم إدارية حديثة ومتطورة والتي تركز على خدمة العملاء وتحقيق رضائهم وتنمية الموارد ، وتبسيط الإجراءات وتوثيق الأنظمة وتشجيع روح الإبداع وتحفيز القدرات.



ومن هذه المعاييرISO 9000 والتي وضعتها المنظمة العالمية للمقايس والواصفات والجودة 

INTRENATIONAL STANARDS ORGANIZATION

معروفة اختصارا ISO سلسلة من هذه المعايير والمقاييس والإجراءات لضبط وضمان

الجودة . وتضم هذه المنظمات الهيئات الوطنية للمقاييس، وقد وضعت هذه المنظمة المعايير لادارة وضبط وضمان الجودة لقطاعات التصنيع والخدمات وتقوم المؤسسات بعمل أنظمة إدارة الجودة وتطبيقها ورقابتها ، على هذه الأنظمة وفحصها على الطبيعة واثناء العمل من جهة ثالثة محايدة للتأكد والتحقيق من استيفاء وتطبيق جميع معايير الجودة، فإذا نجحت المنظمة في الفحص والتدقيق فإنها تحصل على الإجازة وتسجل على أن نظام الجودة لديها يطابق او يتفق مع سلسلة معايير ايزو 9000 او 9001 او 9002 او 9003 او 9004 او 14001 وتسجل المؤسسة بسجل لدى الطرف الثالث . ويمكن للمؤسسة استعمال هذه الميزة على أوراقها من اجل زيادة قدرة المنظمات على المنافسة مع مثيلاتها وزيادة

أرباحها واسعار الأسهم والبورصات او زيادة حصتها في الأسواق .

تحقيق متطلبات الجودة في المؤسسة:

إن متطلبات الجودة تعني المتطلبات ذات الصلة بجودة المنتج أو العمليات أي بالمتطلبات ذات الصلة بالصفات المميزة للمنتج أو بالصفات المميزة للعمليات أو غيرها. فيقال إن متطلبات الجودة للمنتج (A) تعني المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة له وقيمها. من الواضح أنه لا يمكن تحقيق متطلبات الجودة بالصدفة. لذلك بات من الضروري تأسيس أنظمة إدارة للجودة لتحقيق هذه المتطلبات.

بعض التصورات الخاطئة عن الجودة وأهم ميزات تنظيم الجودة:

أ‌- التكاليف العالية: إن تخفيض نسب العيوب والمنتجات المرفوضة يعطي فائدة أكبر من تكاليف تنظيم الجودة.

ب‌- الزيادة في العمالة: تحديد معايير إنتاجية أفضل وخفض أعداد المفتشين.

ت‌- التضييق على العمال وخنق روح الإبداع: إن تنظيم الجودة لن يتحقق إلا بتثقيف العمال على أنهم هم الذين يبنون الجودة في المنتج وهم الذين يحسنون عمليات الإنتاج ويقومون بالأعمال التصحيحية لمعالجة العيوب الحاصلة في الإنتاج. إن تحقيق الجودة ليس أوامر عليا بل عملية تطور مستمر يقوم بها العاملون في المؤسسة ومهمة الإدارة هي تحفيزهم على القيام بذلك.

أما أهم ميزات تنظيم الجودة فهي:

أ‌- إرضاء أكبر لحاجات ورغبات الزبائن المتزايدة باستمرار.

ب‌- الاستغلال الأمثل للموارد الوطنية على أكمل وجه.

ت‌- تحسين الإنتاج كماً ونوعاً.

ث‌- خفض التكاليف.

ج‌- لائمة العرض للطلب ورفع وتيرة التسويق.

ح‌- الإقلاق من الخصومات التجارية.

خ‌- تحسين بيئة العمل.

د‌- زيادة الأمان في العمل.

ذ‌- زيادة فرص التصدير.


----------



## برامج الحاسوب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

لك شخص طريقة خاصة لكن يفضل ان الانسان له خبرة في مجال العمليه الخاص حتى يستطيع من خلال تجارب الاخرين معرفة اسباب النجاح والفشل في مصنعيه


----------



## mahmoudj_66 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس صناعي ذو نشاط تجاري قرات كل ما تكرمتم بها من درر ونفائس وقواعدونظريات وافهم الموضوع اجمالا وحسب خبرتي بان الصناعة والتسويق شيئان متلازمان او قل هما كفتي ميزان فلايمكن ان تغلب كفة الكفة الاخرى فلايمكن ان يكون التصنيع اكثر من التسويق فهذه خسارة او التسويق اكثر من التصنيع فهذه مايسمى بالربح الكاذب ولاتدوم طويلا وان دامت لفترة طويلة فهناك خلل في الموارد الصناعية الداخلة او الجودة


----------



## gogoazz (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوانى الاعزاءانا خبرتى فى التصنيع محدوده شويه بس لى بعض التعلقات بخصوص الجوده 
يجب وجود مراقب خبير وفنى دارس وذو خبره فى مراقبه الجوده
ويجب فحص كل قطعه قبل خروجها للمستهلك وان وجد بها اى عيب تستبعد فورا
ويجب دائما الفحص اليومى وان كانت المعدات والاسطمبات جديده
ودائما يجب اخذ رأى بعض من المستهلكين ذوى الخبره فى هذا المنتج والتحديث حسب رغبه العملاء
فبعض المصانع للاسف وبعد ان تدور دورتها فى السوق تهمل الجوده وتعتمد على اسمها التجارى الذى
فازت به ايام ماكان عندها جوده وبهذه الطريقه تخسر العملاء وحتى ان حاولت ان تحسن منتجها مره اخرى
ويجب وجود حافز للعمال حتى يكون لهم دور فى تحسين المنتج
ويجب اختيار عدد منهم كل عام تحت مسمى العامل المثالى ويكون هناك مكافأت مجزيه جدا
ويجب الارتقاء بوضع العامل شكلا وفعلا لانه لا يوجد جوده بدون عامل جيد
ارجو ان اكون افدت واذا لم افيد لم اضر


----------



## طه احمد منير (27 نوفمبر 2006)

للنهوض باي مشروع صناعي اوتجاري يجب وضع الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب 
وانا اكفل هذه القاعدة


----------



## محمد ر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

تحسين الجوده فى وجهة نظرى يأتى عند المنافسه من خلال رؤية المنتج المشابه ومحاولة تقليده او عمل ما هو احسن منه و ايضا من اهم عوامل اخراج منتج جيد هو العمل فى مجموعات (العمل الجماعى)
وايضا المنتج البسيط الذى يستمر فى العمل لفتره طويله افضل من منتج اعطاله كتيررر المستهللك دائما يطلب شىء واقعى مقنع و الكفاءه التطويريأتى من خلال الخبره ايضا.... وشكرا


----------



## محمد الباهدلي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد برايي المتواضع ان جعل العاملين في المصانع او في اي مكان انه الهدف الاسمى لكونه انسان خلفه الله في ارضه واعطائه الشعور بانه جزء لا يتجزأ من انتاجه وانجازه سوف يدفع بالانسان الى ان يكون ذو قدرات لا يمكن وصفها او حصرها وبهذا سوف يكون ناتجه وتفكيره في تحسين الناتج والجودة لا يوصف وبمعادلة طردية مئة بالمئة وشكرا لكم


----------



## عبدالرحمن زجاج (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا برأي انه لا تطلب من احد ان يتخلى عن المنتجات الاخرى الا اذا كانت منتجاتك تضاهي المنتجات نفسها وشكرا لكم


----------



## عقبة بن نافع (28 نوفمبر 2006)

إذا أردت تحقيق الجودة فعليك أولا بإيجاد الشخص القادر على فعل ذلك,....


----------



## م_ خليل (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*الجودة سلوك شخصى*

تعد الجودة فى دول العالم الاول العامل الاهم فى عملية التصنيع وفى دول العالم الثانى احد العوامل الهامة وفى دول العالم الثالث مشكلة من المشاكل بحكم خبرتى البسيطة فى تصنيع المواد الاستهلاكية استطيع ان اقول ان المستهلك يشعر بالمجهود الذى تضعه كمصنع فى الحفاظ على جودة المنتج ويظل الامر مربوطا بالتكلفة فنحن نصنع منتجات يعد سعرها الان الاغلى (بفروق بسيطة) ولكن لوجود اهتمام بالجودة يظل المستهلك مرتبطا بالمنتج بل يتصل اذا وجد عيبا ليحاول اصلاح العيب ونرى كم الارتباط بين المستهلك والمنتج 
رأيت بعض الردود تتحدث عن التفتيش على المنتج بالوحدة هذا الامر مكلف جدا اذ اننا ننتج فى بعض المنتجات 250 الف وحدة يوميا فالامر صعب الحل يكمن فى محاولة ضبط العملية الانتاجية للحصول على منتج جيد وباقل نسبة معاب ودون اى عيوب جوهرية ان الامر لن يكلف الافراد شيئا سوى( ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه) فالجودة هى سلوك ينبغى على الادارة ان تعمل على تثبيته فى وعى العاملين كما ارى ان الربط بين الارباح والرواتب امر يجعل العامل يجتهد فى تحقيق الجودة 
هذه بعض افكارى وشكرا على طرح الموضوع واهلا بالتعليقات


----------



## أبو صلاح (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخ محمود عصام الدين
INTRENATIONAL STANARDS OF ORGANIZATION = ISO


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
من خلال خبرتنى فى موضوع السيطرة النوعية فى الانتاج لابد من الرجوع الى المفاهيم اليابانية فى كيفية السيطرة على نوعية المنتوج خلال الخط االانتاجى مباشرة والسيطرة على عيوب الدرجة الثانية ومن خلال تدريب جميع العاملين(المدراء والمهندسين والعاملين جميعا ) على الادوات اليابانية السبعة فى النوعية(الجودة) والذى كان موءسسها الدكتور (اشكاوى ) صاحب مخطط السبب والنتيجة ( عمود السمكة) والذى يعتبر الاساس فى السيطرة على نوعية المنتوج حيث انة يربط نوعية المنتوج بكل مكونات المعمل



9


----------



## ناهد طه (29 نوفمبر 2006)

إن الآيزو 9001 هو أحد مبادئ المجتمع الغربي في الإدارة ويعتمد في كثير من الأحيان على مبادئ مستقاة من ديننا الإسلامي، فعن التوثيق سجل الله تعالي لنا تعاليم الإسلام في القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة وحفظهما بما لا يدع مجالاً للتغيير فيهما، يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ ﴾ - البقرة: 282.
أما عن الجودة فلها تعريفات عدة، ولكنها متفقة في جوهرها في التأكيد على مبدأ الإتقان، عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً أن يتقنه" - رواه مسلم.

إن مفهوم الجودة ليس مفهوماً جديداً، وخير دليل على ذلك الآيات القرآنية التالية:
	﴿ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ﴾ - النمل: 88.
	﴿ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً ﴾ - الملك: 2.
	﴿ الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ ﴾ - السجدة: 7.
	﴿ إِنَّا لَا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ مَنْ أَحْسَنَ عَمَلاً ﴾ - الكهف: 30.
فأساس الجودة إسلامي ولكن عمل الإجراءات يتطور مع تطور الزمن


----------



## محمد فوزى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكر جميع الاخوه والاخوات الذين ساهموا برأيهم وارجوا ان تكون الفائدة تداولت بيننا لنستطيع النهوض بمصانعنا ثم بأمتنا . واحب ان اضيف للعامل البشرى وتأثيره على الجوده
1- على ادارة الشركة العمل على ضبط مستوى الاجور بين العاملين لتصفيه الاذهان للتطوير وزيادة الانتاج
2- على العاملين ترك الخلافات الشخصيه والنظر للمصلحة العامه فى العمل من اجل الجودة 
3- على العاملين فى مجال الجودة متابعة المشكلة الصغيرة مثل الكبيرة وبنفس النشاط والسرعة
4- على الادارات الانتاجية عدم تحميل خط الانتاج بأكثر من طاقتها لان ذلك مؤثر على الجودة 
5- على الشركات مراعاة عدم التمادى فى الوقت الاضافى لتأثيره على الجودة .
6- على الشركة الانتظام فى سداد مستحقات الموردين لتأثيره على الجودة
والله الموفق


----------



## esam19260 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

كل هذا جيد ولكن يجب توافر بيئة جيدة للتصنيع وعدم فرض عليه امور تسبب فى زيادة التكاليف المباشرة او الغير مباشرة ( العمولات والابتزاز واسعار الخامات ) اى ان الجودة ليست رغبة اصحاب المصانع فقط بل سياسة دول فى حاجة لصناعة جيدة او تعتمد على استيراد كل شئ ولايعنى لها المصانع تعمل بانتظام وجودة عالية أو مغلقة على الماكينات والاستثمارات التى تكلفت ملايين الدولارات ( جودة استمرار فى العمل وبانتظام وامان واستقرار قوانيين الصناعة والتجارة فيها )
اسف لهذا التعليق لانى صاحب تجربة حقيقية فى التصنيع 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## شامخ طه محمود شتا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*Total quality management*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​تعد ادارة الجودة الشاملة Total Quality Management TQM هي اخر صيحة في عالم الادارة وهي عبارة عن نظام شامل يعني بكل شئ داخل المنظمة وليس المفهوم التقليدي للجودة علي انة المنتج النهائي الخالى من العيوب ،ان هذا المفهوم التقليدى للجودة لم يعد مقبولا من جميع الأوساط الإنتاجية ؛ حيث يتكلف الوصول الي المنتج الخالى من العيوب الكثير من الأعباء المالية من فحص وتدقيق و استبعاد التالف وخسارة الكثير من الأموال ، ولكن في ظل تطبيق ادارة الجودة الشاملة يتم الإهتمام بجميع الخطوات و المراحل التي تسوق الى المنتج النهائى التام الخالي تماما من العيوب بما في ذلك من المراحل الإدارية وتهيئة المناخ العام للعمل والحالة النفسية لعمال الإنتاج كذلك البيئة المحيطة والمواد الخام وجودتها والآلآت المستخدمة .................الخ.
ان ادارة الجودة الشاملة لا تقبل حدوث العيوب اصلا من بداية الانتاج فهي بذلك تطبق مبدأ تجنب المسببات لحدوث حريق وليس اتخاذ الإجراءات التى من شأنها السيطرة وإخماد النيران 
كما ان ادارة الجودة الشاملة تعمل علي تلبية مطالب المستهلكين الداخليين و الممستهلكين الخارجيين على حد سواء فالمستهلكين الداخليين هم الإدارات و الأقسام المختلفة وذلك في التعاملات الداخلية و جودتها ، ام المستهلكين الخارجيين فهم عملاء المنظمة و التركيز على رغباتهم وقياس مدى رضائهم عن جودة المنتج ومحاولة الوقوف دائما علي توقاعتهم.
ان مفهوم التكلفة فى ادارة الجودة الشاملة يعتمد اساسا علي تخفيضها الى ادنى صورها وذلك عن طريق منع حدوث الأخطاء وبالتالى الوصول الي منتج معيب يساوي صفر ، وليس مفهوم التكلفة فى ظل نظام الجودة التقليدي ان الجودة تعني تكلفة اكثر ويكون الوصول للجودة عن طريق تصيد الإخطاء والعيوب ومعالجتها


----------



## طه احمد منير (30 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين ياجماعة جزاكم الله الف خير 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه صدق رسول الله 
ان الاتقان مطلوب حتى تستطيع ترويج المنتج او الخدمة التي تقدمها


----------



## م_ خليل (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*الجودة الجودة الجودة*

ما هى الجودة
فى افضل التعريفات التى سمعتها هى تنفيذ المنتج(الخدمة) بمواصفات محددة من قبل الادارة وهذه لموصفات تتم دراستها بما يرضى العميل
درس من الحياة العملية

على سبيل المثال اذا كان لدينا منتج يتميز برائحة محددة فينبغى انتاج هذا المنتج بهذه الرائحة فقط 
بفرض وصول شحنة برائحة مختلفة (قد تكون من وجهة نظرك افضل من الرائحة الاصلية) من اصول الجودة الا تنتج منتج بهذه الرائحة قبل دراسة الامر و التأكد من ان هذه الرائحة ستلاقى قبول من عموم المستهلكين


----------



## طلال الجبوري (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ان نظام الجودة الشاملة مفصل رئيسي لكافة المؤسسات الانتاجية والخدمية لما لها الاثر الكبير في تطوير المنتج وسهولة وصوله للمستهلك بالاضافة الى التطورات العلمية والفنية والتقنية كلا حسب الاختصاص وزيادة الانتاج بما يحقق طفرة نوعية لكافة المعامل والورش وخصوصا الانتاجية ويبدا النظام الشامل من تاهيل الادارة العليا نزولا الى الاقسام والشعب وكافة المفاصل الرئيسية لتحقيق النجاح المطلوب والحصول على نتائج ايجابية تخدم العملية برمتها من توثيق وادخال المعلومات واعداد الدراسات ذات الجدوى الاقتصادية واعداد الخطط والبرامجيات المختلفة بالاضافة الى اعادة تاهيل العاملين ومواكبة التطورات العلمية الحاصلة في العالم


----------



## esam19260 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*التدريب المستمر*

ان من اهم الاشياء للحفاظ على جودة عالية فى اى شركة تجارية اوصناعية هو التدريب المستمر والاجتماعات بين الادارة والعاملين والموظفين وتحديد معاير لكل خطوة تتم فى الشركة وصالحيات واسعة للادارة التنفيذية يحدها هدف الشركة المحدد وموضوع له معيار ثابت 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## احمد الطواهى (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جميع الأبحاث و الدراسات العليا و رسائل الماجستيرعن المدارس بللللللللللللللللللللللللليز.


----------



## samirames (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع مهم جدا وحيوى للصناعه والهندسه
تسمحوا لى بالأضافه والأشتراك فى الحوار

أسس الجوده:

بني نظام الجوده على أربعة أسس هي :
_

1. التبسيط Simplification

2. التنميط Standardization

3. التوصيف Specification 

4. تحقيق الملائمة للاستعمال Suitability for use.


وفيما يلي تلخيص ماذا يعني كل من هذه الأسس :_1 
1– التبسيط : 

عرفته المنظمة الدولية للتقييس (I.S.O) بأنه : "اختصار عدد نماذج المنتجات إلى العدد الذي يكفي لمواجهة الاحتياجات السائدة في وقت معين ، وذلك عن طريق اختصار أو استبعاد النماذج الزائدة أو استحداث نموذج جديد ليحل محل نموذجين أو اكثر على ألا يخل ذلك بحاجة المجتمع ورغبات المستهلكين "

ويهدف التبسيط إلى عدم تعدد وتنوع النماذج المختلفة من السلع شائعة الاستعمال ، لما في ذلك من إسراف في التكاليف ، وزيادة في الجهود الإنتاجية ، لذا فهو يؤدي إلى زيادة في حجم الإنتاج وخفض التكاليف ، مع تحسين كبير في الخدمات المتاحة له من حيث توفر السلع والسرعة في استلامها ، وسهولة إصلاحها وصيانتها ، بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع مستوى وخفض رأس المال المستثمر نتيجة لتقليل الآلات والمعدات وقطع الغيار المستخدمة في الإنتاج.


2 – التنميط :

عرفته المنظمة الدولية (I.S.O) بأنه : "توحيد مواصفتين أو اكثر لجعلها مواصفة واحدة حتى يمكن للمنتجات الناتجة أن تكون قابلة للتبادل عند الاستخدام " .

ولقد أدخل التنميط تطورا هائلا على أساليب الصناعة فاليه يرجع الفضل الأكبر في إمكان الإنتاج على نطاق واسع وهو يؤدي عامة إلى نتائج مماثلة لما يؤدي إليه التبسيط فهو يقلل من مساحة التخزين ، ويزيد من دوران الموجودات بالمخازن ، فيقل بذلك حجم المخزون الراكد كما أن له تأثيرا كبير في تبسيط القيد في السجلات . كذلك فهو يؤدي إلى زيادة الإنتاجية والى تيسير احكم ضبط الجودة وتحقق كل هذا المزايا خفضا كبيرا في تكاليف الإنتاج مع الارتفاع بمستوى جودته .


3 – التوصيف :

عرفته المنظمة الدولية للتقييس (I.S.O) بأنه : " البيان الموجز لمجموعة المتطلبات التي ينبغي تحقيقها في منتج أو مادة أو عملية ما مع إيضاح الطريقة التي يمكن بواسطتها التحقق من استيفاء هذه المتطلبات كلما كان ذلك ملائما " .


فالتوصيف يعني تحديد خصائص المواد والمنتجات وكذلك الطرق والوسائل الكفيلة لتحقيق توفر هذه الخصائص ، وقد لا يكون هذا التحديد يسيرا فقد يستلزم مثلا الاستعانة بكثير من الرسومات الهندسية أو المنحنيات أو الجداول وقد يحتاج إلى إجراء الكثير من البحوث الصناعية ، ولذلك فان تحقيق مبدأ الحرية المطلقة يصبح ضروريا لاطلاق الحرية للتطورات التقنية عن طريق عدم التدخل في طرق التصنيع ما أمكن ، ويتم بدلا من ذلك التركيز على مستوى الأداء للسلعة ، فتحديد الحدود الدنيا لمقاومة الضغط أو الثني في نوع معين من الصلب مثلا أفضل كثير من النص على أسلوب تصنيعه .

وقد أزال هذا المبدأ التناقض الذي يمكن أن يحدث نتيجة التطور التقني واصطدامه بقيود تفرضها المواصفات وأزال عن التقييس دعوى وقوفه حجر عثر في سبيل التطور أو تقليصه حرية المنتج والمستهلك في اختيار السلعة التي تتلائم مع أغراضه . 



4 – تحقيق الملاءمة للاستعمال : 

ويتخلص هذا التحقيق في أن الجودة ليست مطلقة وانما يجب أن ترتبط بظروف الاستخدام . فما هو جيد في مكان معين وتحت ظروف معينة قد يكون غير جيد في أمكنة أخرى أو تحت ظروف مخالفة . فمواصفات الأسمنت الذي يستخدم في الأراضي المالحة يختلف عن ظروف الأسمنت في الأراضي العادية .

ونظرا لضرورة هذا المبدأ فانه يجب الاهتمام بوضع المواصفات الوطنية في كل بلد دون نقل للمواصفات الأجنبية مهما كانت مشهورة .

وهذا الأمر يوضح أن وحدة الظروف – كما هو الحال في دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربي _ تؤدي إلى وضع مواصفات موحدة بسهولة ويسر .


أهداف نظم الجوده وفوائده : 

أن الأسس الأربعة السابقة والتي يضمنهانظام الجوده لها آثار بعيدة المدى في جميع أنشطة الحياة . فالجوده ليس غاية في حد ذاتها بل انه وسيلة فعالة لتحقيق أهداف ضخمة من أهمها :

1- خفض التكاليف

إنه من الطبيعي أن يتحقق خفض في تكاليف الإنتاج نتيجة لخفض الأموال المستثمرة فيما يلي : 

- شراء آلات ومعدات ذات كفاءة عالية .

- خفض سعر شراء الخامات والمواد نتيجة لشرائها بكميات كبيرة .

- وفر في النفقات الإدارية نتيجة لتقليل وتبسيط الإجراءات المكتبية .


2-زيادة الكفاية الإنتاجية : 

إن الاقتصاد على عدد محدد من النماذج والأنواع يؤدي إلى طول فترات تشغيل الآلات أي إلى زيادة في انتاجيتها ، كذلك فإن انخفاض عدد العمليات الصناعية يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة العمال والآلات على حد سواء ، بالإضافة إلى أن تحسين ضبط الجودة يؤدي إلى تخفيض نسبة المرفوضات أي زيادة الكفاية الانتاجية .


3-تحسين جودة المنتجات :

إن تركيز أعمال التصميم والإنتاج على عدد أقل من المواد والأجزاء ، وإزدياد خبرة 



العمال قد هيأ للإنتاج مستوى عال من الجودة بالإضافة إلى انه أمكن اقتناء أجهزة اختبار 

دقيقة وثمينة ، كان من الصعب شراؤها في حالة صغر حجم الإنتاج نظرا لارتفاع ثمنها وعدم وجود مبرر اقتصادي لذلك . وبالطبع فان استخدام مثل هذه الأجهزة الدقيقة يعمل على أحكام ضبط الجودة ورفع مستواها .


4-الحفاظ على المواد والموارد : 

إنه من الطبيعي أن يحقق التقييس وفرا كبيرا في الخامات والمواد للأسباب التالية :

- تحسين تصميم المنتجات نتيجة التركيز على إنتاج عدد أقل من الأنواع والأحجام والمقاسات.

- حسن استغلال المواد مع استخدام المواد البديلة نتيجة للأبحاث اللازمة قبل وضع المواصفات .


5-التبادلية :

كان نتيجة التبسيط هي انخفاض التنوع في المقاسات والأحجام والنماذج . ولقد فرض هذا الانخفاض مبدأ التبادلية – أي قدرة الصانع على إنتاج عدد كبير من الأجزاء المتماثلة في الحجم والشكل والأداء إلى حد يضمن استبدال جزء منها بجزء آخر له نفس درجة الأداء.


وحيث انه لا يمكن لجزأين أن يتماثلا تماما فمن واجب نظام الجوده أن يحدد التفاوت المقبول مع المحافظة على قابلية التبديل .


6- السلامة :

يوجد العديد من المقاييس المنتجات التي أعدت خصيصا لحماية حياة الإنسان وصحته ، ومن أمثلتها أحزمة المسافرين في السيارات والملبوسات الواقية في مجال الصناعة ، وأحزمة النجاة لاستعمالها في البحر.


----------



## العزيبي (4 ديسمبر 2006)

لكي يزيد الانتاج في شركاتنا ويزيد الطلب عليه في السوق يجب تكون هناك جودة ويكون هناك تنافس بين الشركات وحصول الشركة على علامة الايسو 9000 Iso دليل على ان مواصفاتها عاليا جداً وتكون محتكرة للسوق في بعض الاحيان وقال تعالى (( واوفوا الكيل والميزان ))


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا عل الموضوع القيم


----------



## م_ خليل (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*ليس للايزو علاقة قوية بالجودة*

اخوانى حتى لا يختلط علينا الامر انا لست خبيرا فى مسائل الايزو ولكن على حد علمى فالايزو لا تعد دليل على جودة المنتج وخصوصا اذا تم تنفيذها شكليا فقط فالعديد من الشركات تقوم بتنفيذ الايزو فقط لتحصل على علامة تضاف الى الغلاف الخارجى اما الشركات التى تطبق سياسات جيدة بدون الحصول على الايزو و تهتم بجودتها هى التى تنتج منتجا جيدا


----------



## روبيكو (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه و المفيده
روبيكو


----------



## عبدالكريم (9 مارس 2007)

عرف معهد الجودة الفيدرالي إدارة الجودة الشاملة على أنها "منهج تنظيمي شامل يهدف إلى تحقيق حاجات وتوقعات العميل، حيث يتضمن كل المديرين والموظفين في استخدام الأساليب الكمية من أجل التحسين المستمر في العمليات والخدمات في المنظمة ، وقد عرفها ريلي (James Riley) وهو نائب رئيس معهد جوران المختص بتدريب وتقديم الاستشارات حول الجودة الشاملة على أنها " تحول في الطريقة التي تدار بها المنظمة، والتي تتضمن تركيز طاقات المنظمة على التحسينات المستمرة لكل العمليات والوظائف وقبل كل شيء المراحل المختلفة للعمل، حيث أن الجودة ليست أكثر من تحقيق حاجات العميل ، كما عرفها روجر تنكس (Roger Tunks) على أنها " التزام وإشراك لكل من الإدارة والعاملين للقيام بالعمل من أجل تحقيق توقعات العميل أو تجاوز تلك التوقعات ".
وهذا التعريف يتضمن ثلاث عناصر رئيسية هي:
1 - إشراك والتزام الإدارة والأفراد.
2 - أن إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي طريق لأداء العمل وليست برنامج.
3 - أن هدف تحسين الجودة هو العميل بالإضافة إلى التوقعات ، أما بهارت واكهلو (Bharat Wakhlu) فقد عرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة على أنها "التفوق لإسعاد المستهلكين عن طريق عمل المديرين والموظفين مع بعضهم البعض من أجل تحقيق أو تزويد جودة ذات قيمة للمستهلكين، من خلال تأدية العمل الصحيح بالشكل الصحيح ومن المرة الأولى، وفي كل وقت ، وهذا التعريف يتضمن بعض المصطلحات المهمة التي لابد من ذكرها بشيء من التفصيل وهي:
•	تفوق الأداء: وهذا يعنى بأن الشركة التي تسير في طريق الجودة الشاملة يجب أن تناضل لكي تكون الأفضل في السوق، ويمكن تحقيق هذا عن طريق توفير جودة منتج / خدمة ذات قيمة عالية للمستهلكين بحيث تتجاوز تلك المقدمة من المنافسين بالإضافة إلى المتابعة المستمرة نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف، الأمر الذي يجعلها قوية ومستجيبة لمتطلبات الزبائن وغيرها من العوامل البيئية.
•	إسعاد الزبائن : تم استخدام كلمة العميل والزبون والمستهلك تبادلياً في هذا البحث): حيث أن الزبائن اليوم لا يكونوا سعداء إذا لم تكن منتجات الشركة محققة لتوقعاتهم، والمنظمة التي تسعى إلى إرضاء وإسعاد زبائنها بالسلع والخدمات التي تقدمها، فإنها تسعى في نفس الوقت إلى كسب ميزة تنافسية.
•	توفير القيمة: حيث تعرف القيمة على أنها النسبة بين الجودة والتكلفة أي أن القيمة تساوى الجودة على التكلفة، فالمستهلك يدرك أن جودة تلك السلعة أو الخدمة التي حصل عليها مقارنة مع سعرها حسب ما يراها هو نفسه يجب أن تكون أعلى من تلك القيمة من قبل المنافسين.
•	عمل الأشياء الصحيحة: وهي التركيز على ضمان أن النشاطات المهمة والصحيحة هي التي يتم القيام بها في المنظمة، والتي تضيف قيمة للمنتج النهائي.
•	القيام بالأعمال بطريقة صحيحة من أول مرة: وهي القيام بالأعمال بدون عيوب أو أخطاء منذ المرة الأولى 
ويعتبر أرماند فيجينباوم أول من تطرق إلى مفهوم الجودة الشاملة عام 1961 في كتابه(مراقبة الجودة الشاملة) حيث عرف الجودة الشاملة بأنها " نظام فعال يهدف إلى تكامل أنشطة تطوير المنتج وإدامة الجودة وتحسين الجودة التي تؤديها المجاميع المختلفة في المنظمة بما يمكن من تحقيق أكثر المستويات الاقتصادية في الإنتاج والخدمات والتي تؤدى إلى رضا الزبون بشكل كامل.
وتعرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة (TQM) بأنها " طريقة في إدارة المنظمة محورها الجودة، وأساسها مشاركة جميع منتسبي المنظمة والمجتمع.
كما تعرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة على أنها تفاعل المدخلات (الأفراد، الأساليب، السياسات، الأجهزة) لتحقيق جودة عالية للمخرجات، وهذا يعنى اشتراك ومساهمة العاملين كافة وبصورة فاعلة في العمليات الإنتاجية والخدمية مع التركيز على التحسين المستمر لجودة المخرجات. إدارة الجودة الشاملة عبارة عن توليفة أو تركيبة الفلسفة الإدارية الشاملة مع مجموعة من الأدوات والمداخل لأغراض التطبيق، وتعتمد هذه الفلسفة على:
•التركيز على رضا المستهلكين من المخرجات.
•المساهمة الجماعية وفرق العمل.
•التحسينات المستمرة لنوعية العمليات والمخرجات.
وتعرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة بأنها:أسلوب منهجي يعتمد على العمل الجماعي ومشاركة العاملين في التحسين المستمر للعمليات المختلفة للمنشأة والاستخدام الأمثل للموارد المتاحة وباستخدام أدوات التحليل الكمي لتحقيق رضا العميل
وهي:
•	القيام بالعمل الصحيح بشكل صحيح ومن أول مرة مع الاعتماد على تقييم المستهلك في معرفة تحسين الأداء 
•	شكل تعاوني لأداء الأعمال بتحريك المواهب والقدرات لكل الموظفين والإدارة لتحسين الإنتاجية والجودة بشكل مستمر بواسطة فرق الجودة
إدارة الجودة الشاملة TQM لا يوجد ثمة تعريف متفق عليه وذو قبول عام لدى المفكرين والباحثين، إلا أن هناك بعض التعاريف التي أظهرت تصور عام لمفهوم TQM، فمثلا كانت أول محاولة لوضع تعريف لمفهوم إدارة الجودة الشاملة من قبل BQA (منظمة الجودة البريطانية) حيث عرفت TQM على أنها " الفلسفة الإدارية للمؤسسة التي تدرك من خلالها تحقيق كل من احتياجات المستهلك وكذلك تحقيق أهداف المشروع معاً ، بينما عرفها العالم جون اوكلاند " على أنها الوسيلة التي تدار بها المنظمة لتطور فاعليتها ومرونتها ووضعها التنافسي على نطاق العمل ككل ، أما من وجهة نظر أمريكية فإن تعريف TQM يكون على الشكل التالي : إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي فلسفة وخطوط عريضة ومبادئ تدل وترشد المنظمة لتحقق تطور مستمر وهي أساليب كمية بالإضافة إلى الموارد البشرية التي تحسن استخدام الموارد المتاحة وكذلك الخدمات بحيث أن كافة العمليات داخل المنظمة تسعى لأن تحقق إشباع حاجات المستهلكين الحاليين والمرتقبين ، أما وفق Royal Mail فتعرف الجودة الشاملة على أنها الطريقة أو الوسيلة الشاملة للعمل التي تشجع العاملين للعمل ضمن فريق واحد مما يعمل على خلق قيمة مضافة لتحقيق إشباع حاجات المستهلكين ، ووفقاً لتعريف British Railways board فإن إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي العملية التي تسعى لأن تحقق كافة المتطلبات الخاصة بإشباع حاجات المستهلكين الخارجيين وكذلك الداخليين بالإضافة إلى الموردين. ولذا فقد حدد كول Cole، عام1995) مفهوم إدارة الجودة الشاملة (بأنها نظام إداري يضع رضاء العمال على رأس قائمة الأولويات بدلاً من التركيز على الأرباح ذات الأمد القصير، إذ أن هذا الاتجاه يحقق أرباحاً على المدى الطويل أكثر ثباتاً واستقراراً بالمقارنة مع المدى الزمني القصير ، وقد عرفها أوماجونو (1991 Omachonu) بأنها استخدامات العميل المقترنة بالجودة وإطار تجربته بها ، ولذا يمكن القول بأن إدارة الجودة الشاملة عبارة عن(نظام يتضمن مجموعة الفلسفات الفكرية المتكاملة والأدوات الإحصائية والعمليات الإدارية المستخدمة لتحقيق الأهداف ورفع مستوى رضا العميل والموظف على حد سواء ، علماً بأن هناك توجهات فكرية تبناها مفكرون أمثال كروسبى وجابلونسكي وبروكا تركز على النتائج النهائية التي يمكن تحقيقها من خلال إدارة الجودة الشاملة، والتي يمكن تلخيصها في أنها (الفلسفة الإدارية وممارسات المنظمة العملية التي تسعى لأن تضع كل من مواردها البشرية وكذلك المواد الخام لأن تكون أكثر فاعلية وكفاءة لتحقيق أهداف المنشأة) ومن خلال التعاريف السابقة ومن خلال البحث نرى أن إدارة الجودة الشاملة يمكن تعريفها كالتالي هي : - تحقيق رضاء العمال وأهداف المنشأة، والتطوير المستمر، وتحقيق رضاء العميل وتقديم المنتج / الخدمة المناسبة وفي الوقت المناسب وبالسعر المناسب.


----------



## اكرم جبار (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## magdy100 (18 مارس 2007)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## ashraf1410 (18 مارس 2007)

*igig*

yg89gyigkjhuiguyig


----------



## بنت المملكة (18 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي على موضوعك الجميل...
بس ياليت تفيدني عن ماهية العلاقة بين الجودة الشاملة والانتاجية وهل هنالك ارتباط بينهم وفيم يتمثل هذا الارتباط وايش اسبابه او كيف يتحقق ؟؟
والف شكر لك....


----------



## QTR_Engineer (21 مارس 2007)

اختصارات ماذا 
SPC CHART 
gage R&R
ممكن انت تضع الكلمه كامله ؟؟؟!!


----------



## بيت لحم (31 مارس 2007)

*موضوع جميل*

اتمنى ان تزودونا بمادة للثقراءة والاستفادة وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## فتى الهفوف (11 أبريل 2007)

لكم خالص الشكر


----------



## ناهد طه (21 أبريل 2007)

[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد

علاقة نظام الآيزو 9000 وإدارة الجودة الشاملة :
نظام الجودة المبنى على الآيزو 9000 يعتبر دعامة أساسية في مسيرة المؤسسة نحو إدارة الجودة الشاملة . هذا النظام يساعد على ضمان المحافظة على التحسينات المنفذة، ويمثل ركيزة لتثبيت علي مستوى الجودة المتحصلة عليه في الطريق إلى الجودة الشاملة . 

إدارة الجودة الشاملة والايزو 9000 لا يتبادلان الأدوار، إنما يعتبر نظام الآيزو للجودة ملمحاً مهماً لإدارة الجودة الشاملة. تعريف الجودة الشاملة كما ورد في ISO8402 "نهج الإدارة لمنظمة أهمها الجودة، يعتمد على مشاركة كل أعضائها، وتهدف في المدى البعيد للنجاح عن طريق إرضاء الزبائن والمنفعة لكل أعضاء المنظمة والمجتمع ". 

إن نظام الآيزو 9000 يضع الأساس للاستفادة الفعالة من مبادئ إدارة الجودة الشاملة وأساليبها، بينما يعتبر تنفيذ الايزو9000 جزءاً من عملية طويلة الأمد للتغيير والتطوير ، وتنفيذها بطريقة مثلى يعتبر بداية مؤثرة لهذه العملية.

“The ISO 9000 system lays the foundation for the effective utilization of TQM principles and techniques, while implementing ISO9000 is only apart of long –term process of change and improvement, getting it done properly is a very effective start to this process.” [/B][/B][/B]


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

نريد كتب متخصصة فى هذا الموضوع

سواء ان كانت بالعربى او بالانجليزى


----------



## خالد مظهر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*كيف تنهض بالجودة في مصنعك*

ان معايير الجودة ثابتة كما تفضل الزملاء بشرحها واضيف اليها نظرية الثواب والعقاب حتى تتحقق المنظومة اكملها لتحقيق افضل جودة وشكرا


----------

